# 2002 Cannondale R900 worth purchase?



## lifanus (Feb 25, 2011)

Howdy Folks, 

I'm a relatively new rider, I currently ride a hybird Trek FX7.5, but want something faster, and my co-worker had a 2002 Cannondale R900 he is trying to sell, he is asking $500, he said he upgraded the tires, changed to a hollow crank arm and some other upgrades.

My question is that is it still worth $500 for a 2002 R900 with no major upgrades?

Thanks for your time! :thumbsup:


--
My Runkeeper
My website


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

If the bike is in good shape and fit you.


----------

